# Bevels showing through knockdown...suggestions...



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey all,
Been a while since I have been on... but I am having a new issue, and its been a pain in the rear for a few jobs now...I can put my finger on the problem. I must be over looking something... little insight might help me out.

After final sand, we check our ceiling bevel joints...they show to be flat.
We prime the ceilings, let it dry over night, then texture them (Knockdown). We can see where the bevels are, the texture is flatter..

If i check them after we prime they look good, and flat, but once the texture is on...they show as the texture is longer and not as consistant.

Now this has only happened in the last little bit. We are using Beautytone pro 300 series primer...now as per the manufacture it can be used for texture. But I noticed that the primer has a sheen to it, a bit glossy if you will. I think that the primer is allowing the texture to slide a bit on areas were we have bevel joints.

Does anyone have any thoughts.
We are priming out a home tomorrow, and we are going to try synko texture primer, and see if we have the same issue. But in the mean time, insight would be great.

J


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like they're just a little proud of flat.

When I ran into this I tried to only run the knock down knife perpendicular to the joints... seemed to help.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Yea, we have tried that, seems to help, but it makes the texture look off...


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Using lightweight drywall?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

synco green finish, sand with 180 g


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

joints are humped a little. Try using a knockdown squeegee.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's, as far as humped, we checked them with a 14" finish trowel, and they were good. We are using a knockdown paddle
J


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Knockdown lightly in one direction with a plexi glass knockdown blade. Wait a little and knockdown in a perpendicular direction. Always look for elongated patterns in one direction and knock them down in a direction perpendicular to elongation. Never spin or swirl a large blade around pipes or ceiling can cutouts. Detail these spots with a flexible 6" knife.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

light drywall?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

yea we checked the bevels, and they are good. I will know tomorrow...but I think its the primer....
J


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there a chance the seams are still wet or not fully cured. That could cause the mud to on seams to stay softer longer allowing it to get knocked down smoother?? Kinda stumped without pics. The only time Ive seen what you are talking about is when there is something on wall that is not as flat as the rest


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Most Home H paints and primer are junk. Forget their primer and use HH ultra matt as the primer and finish coat. Very flat finish but it does sound like the joints are slightly high. Watch your direction with the knife. Are the windows very high in that room.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

What kind of heat is in the house? Sounds a bit like delayed shrinkage but could be a number of other things. 
Posters above asked it it was the lightweight drywall. Why did they ask that?? You guys know something I dont?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Also a few years back we were getting drywall with a hump befor the factory bevel. As you are boxing you can see where the box didnt leave mudd on rsised bevels. I bust them out twice wide to hide the crappy bevel.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder is back rolling the primer would help. You would get a spray application and the a little re wet when the roller passes over. Might help with extra absorbtion from the joint and also the stipple will even textures across the surface.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Almost like you need to check all joints with a 2' straight edge nowadays????

Also, we have always primed after texture were applied in these parts.

And we too would have issues with flats showing after texture on occasion. Before lightweight drywall.

Skim entire ceiling and re-texturing sucks.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Magic said:


> What kind of heat is in the house? Sounds a bit like delayed shrinkage but could be a number of other things.
> Posters above asked it it was the lightweight drywall. Why did they ask that?? You guys know something I dont?


LW drywall is horrible for showing flashing on textured ceilings. Not sure why for sure but I personally believe its due to delayed shrinking. I've had a couple of absolutely nightmare situations with the LW on ceilings lately and personally won't hang it anymore- go 5/8 or go home.


----------

